# My first website



## Lol999 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi folks, just finished first website containing my work. I know it needs more images and they will come, but here it is anyway. All comments are welcome, and sign the guestbook if you like! The address is http://www.17minutes.co.uk

Cheers, Lol


----------



## bethany138 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi,  I really enjoyed your site. I love the stories that go with the pictures.  Very well done.  

On the technical side -

Maybe a banner at the top with your site name - maybe a photo in it.. on each page... they are kind of bland.

A "next" button in the galleries, it gets kind of annoying going back to the main page each time.

Well done though!

b


----------



## Lol999 (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks. I put a piece at the bottom of each page with the site title on. I guess there's different potentiual ways to navigate through the pictures but i chose to do each one as a separate "story". I guess as I get more pictures and the site evolves the design might undergo an overhaul.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Lol999 (May 10, 2006)

Just an update folks. After much sweat and tears I now have a database driven gallery feature on my site and a load more photos. The guestbook is down at the moment as I have moved hosts but have a look anyway. All comments regarding site or photos are welcome.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## j_mcquillen (May 10, 2006)

Nice photos and the design is good... but I'd be a bit put off by the legal disclaimer... "You have no rights, so tough" is basically how it comes across... a bit aggressive. I'm sure there's a better way to word it, but still get the info across.


----------



## Lol999 (May 10, 2006)

I think I'd had a rough encounter with a photo subject that day so was feeiling a little "bullish". I'll perhaps tone it down a little sometime:mrgreen: 

Lol


----------



## jemmy (May 15, 2006)

How beautiful... i nearly cried.  Good on you for doing what you do.... you're sadly so right in that these pics may be the only proof of their existence.  You sound like a very special person!  Keep up the good work... the world needs more of you xx  PS...  The story about steven made me laugh mid-cry.... how gorgeous xx  Sorry,  was too moved by the content to critique the actual site LOL


----------



## Lol999 (May 15, 2006)

It's very kind of you to say, I just feel strongly about certain things. i guess it's just me own little soapbox!

Cheers, Lol


----------



## bethany138 (May 15, 2006)

Yes..much better.  the banner at the bottom helps tie the site together.  I don't remember if you had the gallery link on the individual photos before, if not.. works as a next button.  Great site!


----------

